# Bouncing brute??



## plow0 (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey guys..Im only 17 so i don't know loads about mechanical stuff about these brutes.. anyways...
I was out today on the brute goin through about..a foot or 2 of snow and all it does is bounce in the front! it sounds like something is gonna snap or break!
is it supposed to be doing that and is it bad for it and is there a way to make it stop? lol:thinking:

its a 2010 brute force 650i all stock with 26" mudlites on ss112 rims.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

were you in 4x4 and stuck up against something?


----------



## plow0 (Nov 5, 2009)

i was in 4x4 the hole time and no i was just driving in a wide open flat feild and all the front end does is hop like crazy


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

how deep was the snow? a foot or 2 you say?.... Im guessing this was probably environmental, not something wrong w/ the wheeler...

When you get stuck (or immobile) with all 4 wheels pulling any bike will get that "hop"

I have a feeling it was just the amount of snow you were trying to blast through, or, that field isnt as flat as you think it is


----------



## plow0 (Nov 5, 2009)

it went right to the top of the tire..about 2 feet of fresh powder snow


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ I edited ^ added more info above


----------



## plow0 (Nov 5, 2009)

lol nope that feild is perfectly flat, in the summer i cut it with the lawnmower lol
What should i do when it starts to hop like that?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

That's pretty deep snow for the tires. Remember, you are also packing it under the quad too and that might also be lifting it and setting it back down as it packs. The thing you never want is it not to be engaged completely and it slipping in and out of 4wd. That's death to the coupler. As for hopping, try to staying back on the seat so if it is packing between the ground and the slid plates, it planes more insteads of diving ever so often. Remember, hopping is one way to break axles and differencials. Its like wheel-hop on a car....something to be avoided.


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> Its like wheel-hop on a car....something to be avoided.


Exactly...My Popo does it to when I start pushing snow in front. You've got 2 choices MORE wheel spin or LESS wheel spin. Either way it should stop hopping.

It is REALLY hard on stuff when it happens, so one of two things hold it WFO or let off and slow it down a bit.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I've never ridden in snow but WFO sounds like fun!


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

I vote for WFO!!!!!!!! :woot:


----------



## Nain (Mar 17, 2010)

Just wheel hop... my brute does the same thing in deep snow. It's was really bad when i had 27'' mudlite xtr's on it.


----------



## plow0 (Nov 5, 2009)

alright thanks guys! went out again today and i had er wide open shreddin through the fresh powder and no hop! went through 3 tanks of gas today but i guess its worth it!!! :rockn:


----------

